# Question about 5-HTP



## Caligirl2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi All

I am currently on no prescribed meds but would like to take supplments. What are your thoughts on 5-HTP...is it habit forming, do you build a tolerance for it and what are the side effects. And most importantly, does it work. If I take this, am I ok with taking only this...or do I need to take other supplements. I just don't want to pop a ton of pills everyday. Thanks for your help!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Definately is not the "cure", but it helps a lot with anxiety and depression. It is not addictive, but it is habit forming because it loses effect over time, because serotonin builds up and your brain gets used to it. A week off every month seems to be ok to avoid tolerance. 

For me, it is the best of the mind altering legal supplements to boost your mood, but you better take some tyrosine in the morning because too much serotonin lowers catecholamines and you start to feel apathetic, unmotivated, and even tired after prolonged use. 

The most common side effect seems to be nausea, which you can avoid by taking it with food, lowering the dosage, or taking enteric coated pills. Other side effects include dizziness and drowsiness, but very mild, unlike with pharma drugs like SSRIs. Mild brain zaps can occur if you take high doses and stop cold turkey.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

How much do you take?



robertz said:


> Definately is not the "cure", but it helps a lot with anxiety and depression. It is not addictive, but it is habit forming because it loses effect over time, because serotonin builds up and your brain gets used to it. A week off every month seems to be ok to avoid tolerance.
> 
> For me, it is the best of the mind altering legal supplements to boost your mood, but you better take some tyrosine in the morning because too much serotonin lowers catecholamines and you start to feel apathetic, unmotivated, and even tired after prolonged use.
> 
> The most common side effect seems to be nausea, which you can avoid by taking it with food, lowering the dosage, or taking enteric coated pills. Other side effects include dizziness and drowsiness, but very mild, unlike with pharma drugs like SSRIs. Mild brain zaps can occur if you take high doses and stop cold turkey.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

pollster, I used to take 100mg daily an hour before dinner. But you can also take it in the morning. 

Keep in mind that NOT all brands work as expected. Some of them are crap. I've tried like 4 or 5 different brands, and the best ones are Solgar and Now Foods.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I took it for a few months, along with St Johns Wort. I didn't get any side effects from it (or at least I didn't notice anything significant). I only took it for a short period though, while I was experiencing a lot of depression and anxiety because of university work and stressful living conditions. It really helped me.


----------

